# Worming chickens?



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

So, this past weekend I lost a hen to what seems like it may have been gapeworm. Either that or a respiratory issue - but everyone else is symptom free (she had symptoms for about 4 days). 

Probaby should have cut her open to verify the gapeworm... but just didn't want to go there. 

So, two questions. If I send in a fecal... it would confirm ALL types of worms, right? 

Also... if I instead choose to just worm everyone (I've had chickens for about 8yrs and never wormed) - is there a way to do it where I dont have to withhold eggs? I'm getting about 8 eggs/day right now and I'd hate to waste them. We use them, but I also have a family that I sell them to - I'd have to cancel those sales for a good two weeks if I have to withhold eggs for even 10 days, as it'd take me a few days to build up my own supply AND provide hers. 

Appreciate any suggestions...


----------



## happyhogs (Oct 12, 2009)

Can you get Flubenvet there in the States? The active ingredient is Flubendazole and is effective against gapeworm whereas other wormers like Ivermectin based products are not. It has no egg withdrawal period at all.

Here in the UK you can buy 20kg bags of feed with it already integrated into it or you can buy granules that you put into their pellets at a given rate. If you use it in feed, it is a good idea to mix it with a little olive oil first to make it stick to the pellets, then mix well.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

Based on web search, doesn't seem to be available here.  Figures. Saw one chicken wormer that doesn't require egg withdrawl, but it also doesn't treat gapeworm. :/ 

Has anyone used Verm-X? It's also UK based, but is available here. Chemical free, and seems to have decent reviews... but I question whether or not it's effective.


----------



## happyhogs (Oct 12, 2009)

In the UK at least, Flubendazole is touted as the only wormer to kill gapeworm :-(

Verm-X works by making the gut environment untenable for worms to live....can't imagine that'll be effective against gapeworm as it doesn't live in the gut.


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

I am curious as to why you are leaning towards gapeworms. Are they common in your area? I would think that if one of your hens had obtained them, most likely the others would have also been feeding in the infected area. I understand not wanting to inspect further and am sorry for your loss. I am guessing a fecal would tell you more though I do not have any experience with having that done for chickens. 

We have never chemically wormed our chickens either and have never had a problem that we knew about. They are all free range birds though and only sleep in the coop at night to keep the critters away. I do provide them with diatomaceous earth though. We always sprinkle the bedding with it when cleaning the coops and of course they enjoy 'dust bathing' in it as well. I know that it is a safe option to use and won't affect eggs, but as I said I don't know in regards to gapeworm. Though I would think they would be shredded by it as any other worm would. Garlic is another option, could chop it and add to feed or use cut open garlic gels tabs and add that? I have heard pumpkin seeds work well also for worms. I am sure there are also other herbal wormers that would not affect the chicken eggs.

I hope you find an answer and will keep your flock in our thoughts!


----------



## happyhogs (Oct 12, 2009)

The trouble with all those natural wormers is that they work in the gut and gapes are in the trachea :-(


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm assuming gape worm based on the symptoms and YouTube videos of chickens behavior with gapeworm. Though the symptoms weren't spot on either. It could have been a respiratory thing, but she had no eye or nasal discharge and no other signs of illness. Just gasping for breath and making gurgling sounds - clearly distressed when breathing, especially when roosting. She did seem "better" during the day though... which is odd. 

I dont know. I've never had any other problems - though like I said, most of them do have "yucky butts" currently, making me think there may be other worm issues going on - though even that I'm not sure on. My oldest bird is fine (figures), as are a couple others. Seems like they'd all have the same issues. I'm leaning towards Molly's Herbals, since I could use it on almost everyone (sounds like cats dont like it - but they stay indoors so it's not as much of a problem).


----------

